# ivig and headache!?!



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Hello,
I ha an ivig drip on Friday through Healthcare at home. It was fine - although my first with them.
I have had a thumping headache since last night, which won't go (comes back when paracetamold wears off) - am a bit worried as am 26 wks pregnant at the mo.
I was ok for the first 24hrs - nothing other than usual achiness.

Also, I am on clexane and aspirin and am wondering whether it could be because one of these, or because I took them too close together - about 5hrs apart....

I don't usually have high blood pressure, but obviously my other concern is possible pre-eclempsia (not had this before) - how long should i wait before getting it checked out!
Mx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Maarias,

Sorry not been on to reply before now. Did you go and get it checked out? If anything like that happens again you should call your clinic straight away.
I doubt that it is linked to the aspirin or clexane. More likely to be the IVIG, if it is drug related. Definitely let clinic and Healthcare at Home know before you recieve the next dose.

Hope you are feeling better  
Maz x


----------



## Maarias (May 4, 2005)

Thanks maz, Sunday was pretty bad but it seems to have disappeared since Monday - so fingers crossed.

Am hoping that my last dose of ivig  
Mx


----------

